# Revelate Tangle instead of Camebak?



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

I am doing a 3 day MTB tour in VA during the first week of May. We are going to be riding 6-8 hours a day. This is not technically a bikepacking trip, as they are hauling our stuff in a truck, but I will need to carry a fair amount of stuff - clothes, rain gear, food, etc. I really hate having all that weight on my back with the camelbak, so I was thinking about getting a Revlate Tangle frame bag.

It looks like there is enough room in that bag for a camelbak bladder, but I was wondering what to do with the drinking tube. Is there some sort of retention system that would allow you to drink from the tube while riding, but still keep it from flopping around while not in use? If I have to stop to fiddle with the tube every time I drink, that would be kind of a PITA. 

Thanks!


----------



## western_rider's_dad (Mar 28, 2005)

I've been giving this some thought as well. I saw a picture of someone's setup a few days ago, but for the life of me can't remember where. It showed the bladder packed inside a frame bag within the main triangle, and the tube wrapped around the stem and the extra length with bite valve was then laying on top of a handle bar bag so it was within easy reach, but out of the way at the same time.

Anyway, here's a link I did come up with to an older post around the same topic.

http://forums.mtbr.com/nutrition-hydration/hydration-bladder-frame-bag-777072.html

I will be interested in hearing other's comments as well.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

stumblemumble said:


> I use a platypus 2L reservoir with the soda cap type opening. The big, camelback style openings just take up too much space in the bag.
> I route the hose up to the bar and keep it clipped to a cable by a name badge alligator clip thing.
> Works great, the weight is very centered and low so it really is not very noticeable. Manuals, jumps, other foolhardiness is not significantly affected. The benefits are obvious (no backpack).


I do this. The name badge things can be a bit weak so try to find one with a strong spring. I actually wound up with some of the hose retainers from a Showers Pass saddelbag bladder thing an those work better. I don't know if you can get them separate though.


----------



## Brian_Pal (Jan 14, 2007)

I second the comment of using a platypus bag instead of a camelback (although I did use the mouth valve from the camelback as the platypus valve doesn't flow nearly as easily. The tangle bag even has a port you can run the hose through. This setup worked great for me on the tour divide. My tangle frame bag wouldnt't even zip up around the large camelback opening. 

Don't make the mistake I did though in cutting the hose too short. I overestimated my ability to bend way down for a drink on rough terrain or with a stiff body.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Use a Platypus bladder, run hose out of front corner, and get one of these:

VelEau Front Reel | Showers Pass


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

First off, bladder in the frame bag is a must do. I love mine and couldn't go back to wearing a backpack. As someone else said, the Platypus bladders are shaped much better. I've been using my 100oz Camelbak bladder and just upgraded to a platypus. It's key to keep the quick disconnect IMO. A must have feature.

Second, that reel is awesome. Didn't realize such a thing existed. Ordered. I've been just coiling my cable around the bar and it's a little jankey. I bought some extra tubing for an ice maker and extended my hose so I can ride normally and still drink.

Here is a pic of mine. You can see the hose coming out of the frame bag and loop over the handlebar. I use a Salsa frame bag on my El Mariachi and fit a 100oz bladder, 20oz bottle, two tubes, water filter, and powdered drink in there.










-Tom


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

bikeny said:


> Use a Platypus bladder, run hose out of front corner, and get one of these:
> 
> VelEau Front Reel | Showers Pass


That's the one. I also extended my hose via a Sawyer Squeeze filter.


----------



## that guy again (Oct 6, 2006)

I've used an Osprey bladder in mine with good success. Just draped the hose over the bars and it stayed put. Maybe had to bend over a little to drink but it was no big deal. Give it a practice run, should be fine.


----------



## KellyHB1 (Mar 26, 2014)

My sentiments, too! The camelback hose was too short for me. I found that even though I could lean forward, I found it uncomfortable and I didn't drink as often. 
I will look into the Platypus bladder for next ride.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Does anyone know if you use a Tangle bag if there is enough room to use the bottle cages? I have a large El Mar. I am thinking of using the Tangle also instead of a camelpak for longer rides. Not really want a full frame bag.


----------



## that guy again (Oct 6, 2006)

brianW. said:


> Does anyone know if you use a Tangle bag if there is enough room to use the bottle cages? I have a large El Mar. I am thinking of using the Tangle also instead of a camelpak for longer rides. Not really want a full frame bag.


It totally depends on the bike. I have a L tangle that I've used on a variety of road and touring bikes and it crowds the bottles for sure. I mostly just use the smaller 20oz bottles with it and they fit better. Sometimes you have to sort of squish them under the bag though. The S and M tangles are less deep though, so it might help.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I have a medium bag on a cross check. It requires that I use a pair of side-entry cages. Snug, but functional.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

What size cross-check do you have? Planning on getting one at the end of the summer for commuting/gravel grinding. Would rather have a bag that can be used on both bikes.

edit: just looked at the measurements of the Tangle and measured my El Mar.  medium bag looks good.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I use the medium on a 56cm cross check. It has a bit of room forward and back, but I needed to cut into one of the top straps to clear the brake line. Hasn't seemed to hurt it any after almost a year of use.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

for those of you using the platypus bladders...which works well for your tangle bag? looks like the hoser would be an option since it already has a tube. or do you opt for a soft bottle w/ tube add-on?


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

Quick disconnect - I used the one on the Big Zip and I added about 8-12" of hose. This let me keep the drinking hose fit through the outlet hole on the bag, but I could remove the bladder to refill it / use it in camp.










ID Badge thing from Lowes:










I was using a Platy 'big zip'. Had to cram it in there. Just got a hoser... should work much better in the full frame bag, and should now fit into the Tangle. Will test it out tomorrow. The big zip version doesn't fit into my Tangle. (but I do like that wide open end for filling!)


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

I use a hoser, you may need a longer hose, as the hose/cap needs to be in the lowest part of the bag or it tends to suck itself shut and not let water out


----------



## fourfa (Mar 5, 2014)

Amazon.com : Osprey Magnetic Bite Valve, One Size : Osprey Hose And Bite Valve : Sports & Outdoors

I'm using this with standard Platy bags - strong rare-earth magnet in the bite valve sticks to the frame. Tube exits in front near the stem, valve sticks near seatpost. Wish I'd discovered this years ago.

Only works with steel frames though, or maybe steel hardware like seat post clamps.


----------



## Iamrockandroll13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I use it in conjunction with my Gas Tank bag. I just loop the hose up around in front of my bars and then stow the mouthpiece in the gas tank.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a M Tangle bag and a 3L was a tight fit had to be crammed in. I was using a bladder from a Dakine bag at the time can not remember the manufacture, but the top rolled up then you slide a piece of plastic over to secure.

Anyways I found a 70oz to fit much better in a M bag without having to stuff it in there too much, 70oz is plenty of water for me.


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

Have a frame bag I made for my full suspension, but haven't yet made a bag for my hardtail. Wanted to ride without a pack on my back at Bryce Canyon last weekend and was able to adapt the FS bag to fit the hardtail frame. Actually did make me think of a Tangle bag after I saw it mounted in the big triangle!


----------

